# Low lighting for a 20 Long



## Knox_legend (Dec 1, 2009)

Check out my DIY 20L lighting. I don't think it looks big or bulky and cost me about 25 bucks total including the dome lights


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it doesnt look bad at all, although i would like something a little sleeker


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 20g L also & just use a cheap single T8.

I've been thinking of upgrading - not for higher light - I don't want to do CO2 - but something sleeker & nicer - just better.

I don't think a single light shows off the fish very well either & my tank is in a rather dark location (basement).

I like what you've done Knox but where my tank is I don't have space to do that.

I kind of like the one from Kens fish.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Coralife T5NO 30" fixture. Two bulbs.

You can use window screen under the fixture to cut lighting down if you find that necessary.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Coralife T5NO 30" fixture. Two bulbs.
> 
> You can use window screen under the fixture to cut lighting down if you find that necessary.


do you think the second fixture i linked would be okay? i think its the same as a coralife, because its listed with a Colormax bulb.


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

orchidman said:


> do you think the second fixture i linked would be okay? i think its the same as a coralife, because its listed with a Colormax bulb.


You're right, those two fixtures are the same. It is a Coralife Aqualight.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

CytoEric said:


> You're right, those two fixtures are the same. It is a Coralife Aqualight.


cool! 

so then do you guys think a 1 bulb would be a good choice? i really dont want to mess with co2


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

You can check Hoppy's charts to confirm, but the Coralife T5NO is not a particularly bright light and the reflectors are pretty poor. I believe you'll be in low light...I actually plan on buying it for my 20L where I intend on growing low light plants and moss. Like somewhatshocked said, if it does end up being a tad too bright, there are very easy ways to reduce the amount of light coming through.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Knox_legend said:


> View attachment 57509
> 
> 
> Check out my DIY 20L lighting. I don't think it looks big or bulky and cost me about 25 bucks total including the dome lights


Exactly what I'm using. I need to paint mine black though!


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

if your willing to spend just a little more, aquatraders has cheap t5 lights. i have one, works great!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since the OP wants low light, there's no need to spend more.



Allentan97 said:


> if your willing to spend just a little more, aquatraders has cheap t5 lights. i have one, works great!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm trying to keep it as cheap as possible. And now that I think of it, the room it's in will have a good amount of ambient light. It will be in my orchid room so it will get some from the orchid lights. Not enough to cause algae but enough to notice. I think I'll go with the 1 bulb


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Low light on a 20L? Just get a cheap single 30" (with 24" bulb) T8 fixture.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

kuni said:


> Low light on a 20L? Just get a cheap single 30" (with 24" bulb) T8 fixture.


and there and good priced slender fixtures out there? or would i have to diy one myself?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

any more imput? i found a great deal on the solarmaxHE and im about to pull the trigger! im gonna make another thread with a question about the fixture having legs or not, but tonight i would like to order.. and last input?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Though I like the Coralife/Aqueon T5NO fixture, the 30 in bulbs can be a pain. I don't like to shop online which means it may take me a few stops to get a replacement bulb. Now that Petsmart carries them, it is a bit easier. Nobody besides Aqueon makes these bulbs (you may find Coarilife which is exactly the same if they have old stock) so you are basically limited to their bulbs. 

Not the worst thing but you only have 3 color choices for fresh water. I don't like the look of the Colormax bulb at all, personally. The 6500k bulb is a bit too yellow. The 10,000k is fine. I use a 6500k and 10,000k in mine. 

Secondly, I have had some bulbs only last for 6 months. Many more have only lasted about a year. I have had 3 of these fixtures for about 6 years so I feel that my experience wasn't one fluke bulb or anything.

On the plus side, they do look very sleek and are very small. That's part of the reason they work well on low tech, they are not designed well in terms of reflectors and bulb placement. That is good for lower tech, and makes them more appealing to the eye.

I don't think it's a bad way to go, but you may want to consider a fixture with 24 inch bulbs so you can dial in your color better, as well as having choices of different brands. I wouldn't discourage you from this light however, though I personally recommend replacing the Colormax bulb with a 10,000k to give you a 6500k/10,000k combo.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> Though I like the Coralife/Aqueon T5NO fixture, the 30 in bulbs can be a pain. I don't like to shop online which means it may take me a few stops to get a replacement bulb. Now that Petsmart carries them, it is a bit easier. Nobody besides Aqueon makes these bulbs (you may find Coarilife which is exactly the same if they have old stock) so you are basically limited to their bulbs.
> 
> Not the worst thing but you only have 3 color choices for fresh water. I don't like the look of the Colormax bulb at all, personally. The 6500k bulb is a bit too yellow. The 10,000k is fine. I use a 6500k and 10,000k in mine.
> 
> ...



id probably end up getting a 24" fixture anyways. because the bulbs are easier to find (not that 30" are that difficult to find online)

i decided not to get the solarmax, epople have jsut been saying its not worth getting. so its either a coralife (if i can find one,aquariumguys doesnt have them listed anymore) or an oddyssea...and im thinking a 1 bulb would be enough? what are your thoughts?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> id probably end up getting a 24" fixture anyways. because the bulbs are easier to find (not that 30" are that difficult to find online)
> 
> i decided not to get the solarmax, epople have jsut been saying its not worth getting. so its either a coralife (if i can find one,aquariumguys doesnt have them listed anymore) or an oddyssea...and im thinking a 1 bulb would be enough? what are your thoughts?


Does Odyssea make a T5NO fixture? I thought they were just T5HO. 

I think it's going to be about the same otherwise. Coarlife/Aqueon (same fixture) have bad refectors and quality control issues. I have had 3 and only now I am starting to have an issue with one, 5 years later. Odyssea seems to have similar issues but not as bad. The Coarlife fixture isn't as low light as you would think though, so I would be hesitant to recommend the Odyssea.


One thing to consider. You could easily go with a standard T-8 fixture as well. Though they aren't really that cheap new, you can probably get it dirt cheap used. The bulb is a standard sized bulb on the 30in so that takes away some issues of this size tank. I haven't used one on a 20 long but many people recommend it. It's one of the few standard sized tanks where the "stock" lighting isn't going to prevent you from growing plants. I know I would just give you mine if I didn't hack it up into a DIY project. I am sure many would feel the same.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i found this! and i have a %15 off in store coupon, and i go to lancaster twice a week for volleyball practice. http://www.thatpetplace.com/freshwater-aqualight-t5-dual-fluorescent-light-fixture-24in with the coupon it ends up at $30. so thats what i think ill get.

i have yet to see an example of a sleek t8...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> i found this! and i have a %15 off in store coupon, and i go to lancaster twice a week for volleyball practice. http://www.thatpetplace.com/freshwater-aqualight-t5-dual-fluorescent-light-fixture-24in with the coupon it ends up at $30. so thats what i think ill get.
> 
> i have yet to see an example of a sleek t8...


I have yet to see an example of a sleek T8 either, even with older/higher end light fixtures.

That's a fantastic deal. You still may want to consider the 30in, unless you are hanging it above the tank. The 30 in still isn't truly 30 in, it's 28 inch. The metal extenstions bend easily so 24 in could become problematic. It just is so close to the water. If you are raising it, I would personally go with the 24 in.

You can't beat that price so go for it. I was going to offer one of mine but I feel they are "questionable" at their age. $30 is probably cheaper than the few bucks it's worth to me plus shipping. If you do have problems though, let me know, link this thread, and I will part with one of mine for cheap + shipping.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> I have yet to see an example of a sleek T8 either, even with older/higher end light fixtures.
> 
> That's a fantastic deal. You still may want to consider the 30in, unless you are hanging it above the tank. The 30 in still isn't truly 30 in, it's 28 inch. The metal extenstions bend easily so 24 in could become problematic. It just is so close to the water. If you are raising it, I would personally go with the 24 in.
> 
> You can't beat that price so go for it. I was going to offer one of mine but I feel they are "questionable" at their age. $30 is probably cheaper than the few bucks it's worth to me plus shipping. If you do have problems though, let me know, link this thread, and I will part with one of mine for cheap + shipping.


ill have to see what the if the store will 1- honor the discount online, sometimes they dont, and 2-see if i can use the coupon in conjunction with the sale (not sure if they will let me)

but in the mean time, if you could send me a pm with a price and more details, id love it!!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> do you think the second fixture i linked would be okay?


Bulb replacements can be bought at Pet Blvd. The coralife light strip are listed as aqueon lights at Pet Smart.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Bulb replacements can be bought atPet Blvd. The coralife light strip are listed as aqueon lights at Pet Smart.


thanks! i probably wont go with the solarmax alot of people have had quality issues...

im going to try (and hope) to get it at that fish place...


wow! haha those aqueon fixtures are really up-priced! $60 for a 24"


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> thanks! i probably wont go with the solarmax


Also since it is a 10,000k the light will be very bright. This is usually for a deep tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so i got to the store yesterday and at the last minute, i decided to go with a 30" instead of a 24" because it was onl $8 more. im glad i did. it was a good deal because it was onsale, $38. its the coralife i talked about earlier


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> It was a good deal because it was onsale, $38, the coralife


Yeh, what a great deal!! At pet blvd they are 52.83 (w shipping).


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Certainly is! The 24" was only $34.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Good score. That's why I was saying you may want to wait for a deal instead of the one I offered, you ended up paying the same or less for a brand new fixture than the bulbs would have cost.

I love these guys, hopefully you do too. Almost want to set up another 20 long, just don't have a place for it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep! Haha and yeah...I don't have room for this one either, haha! My bedroom is so full.


----------

